# Solved: Izy mail



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

I DL'd and installed this.
It didn't function, and I want to get rid of it. 
I've tried every search I can think of.
It doesn't come up anywhere in my mail servers.
WHERE is it hiding???????
Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What exactly did you install?

From what I read tis is just a "Translation" mail server between Hotmail and you. (It uses a normal POP protocol)

So removing it from the accounts section of Apple Mail or on your iPhone and it should be gone.

Apple Mail -> Mail Menu -> Preferences -> Accounts
iOS -> Settings -> Mail, Contacts, Calendars -> Pick the Account -> Delete Account button at bottom


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Let's see if I can explain this. Izymail, is supposedly a way to utilize "Hotmail" on MAC. I found it didn't work. I found a program that worked great and am using it.
I did "delete" the izymail acct. But I keep getting a prompt about "Out,izymail.com" being unable to connect. I have done searches of my drive for ANYTHING "izy", for "Out.izy", and for simply "out". I'm not getting anything.
I've looked in the keychain and see nothing.
Its almost as if its a "hidden" program/file, like on a windows system.
I beleive its an "orphan" file, but can't locate it.

Does that make it any clearer?


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Here's what I see. When I opened the mail, preferences... I get a prompt that says.... "Mail can't verify the identity of "out.izymail.com" The certificate of this server is invalid. You might be connecting to a server that is pretending to be "out.izymail.com" which could put your confidential information at risk. Do you want to connect to the server anyway?"
And I can cancel or connect. I always pick cancel. Point of the story.... where is this coming from? Opening up the certificate, it appears to be somehow connected to "eqifax." How can I get rid of it?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If a certificate is being accessed (even an invalid one), it means a program (aka Apple Mail) must be trying to access it.

Make sure in the accounts section, int he Outgoing Mail Server pulldown, pick *Edit SMTP Server List* and make sure there is not a lingering references to Izy.

I don't think it's just an "orphaned" file.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Seeeeeeeeeee... that's why you're my hero!!!!!!
*wink*
There was a single listing in the smtp listing.
Thanks again.


----------

